# Asus PCE-N15



## luvgalz (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, *I* have a wifi PCIe card Asus PCE-N15 which is based on Realtek's controller RTL8188CE. Can't find supported/experimental driver for FreeBSD 9 amd64. I tr*i*ed to generate the driver with NDIS but it ended unsuccessful. Is it possible to work with this wifi card on FreeBSD 9 amd64?

*pciconf*:

```
none1@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x84b61043 chip=0x817810ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter'
    class      = network
```


----------



## richardpl (Mar 15, 2012)

What and how ended?

Did you tried new NDISulator?


----------



## luvgalz (Mar 15, 2012)

I think it isn't a good idea to install linux emulation on a FreeBSD server.


----------



## luvgalz (Mar 15, 2012)

*richardpl*, iconv failed to convert from UTF-16LE to UTF-8 (us.ascii), so *I* did it on a Linux server.


----------

